# Bersa mini firestorm- 45 caliber



## SwampRat 1462 (Aug 7, 2021)

Searching for holsters and magazines or advice on what other brands assessories may work...Just purchased only one standard 7 round mag and no holster....Id appreciate advice or directions I may take to help me out...
Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm guessing that you've already searched the internet but are coming up empty? That being the case you're gonna' have to keep on looking. That's the problem when your dealing with guns that may be out of production? Even ones that were popular in the past. Except for 1911's that are ubiquitous. The design and configuration of a lot of these guns could be considered obsolete. There's very little profit to be made reproducing parts and accessories for such guns. Which leaves the used market or new old stock parts if they can be found. I've restored old cars and have gone through the same thing looking for obsolete parts. Except for the most popular models parts are hard to come by.

I've got a bunch of older S&W semi auto's that were once widely used by law enforcement throughout the United States when they transitioned over to semi auto's. Models CS 45, 3913, 669 and 469. Even magazines for these guns are hard to come by. Your best bet may be trying Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts for any obsolete parts that you may need. They're one of the better sources. Holster shouldn't be too hard to find as there are many that fit a variety of guns of the same size.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Bersa mags have always been hard to find and, generally high priced when you do find them. They are well made, reliable pistols, just not marketed as well as many other imports. The Firestorm should use the same mag as the Thunder45 UC. That might be easier to find. Although alot of mags for alot of brands are out of stock right now. 
Bersa Thunder9 UC holsters should fit your gun and there are quite a few of them out there.


----------

